# Fired up my Pit last night. First time in years.



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

coated everything in yellow mustard, then with some rub dejour. some baby backs, and a brisket point, i got from Krogers.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

looks good, hopefully you dont neglect that poor grill like that again


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks great nice job keep it fired up!


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks scrumptious. Wish I had smell-a-vision.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I got my smoke on yesterday too. Beer but chicken, 2 slabs of spare ribs, 2 pork loins, sausage, and a big ole pot of beans. Got the before pics, but forgot to take after pics. Also forgot to put the boudin on the pit.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

*"Fired up my Pit last night. First time in years."*

Don't you know you could go BLIND !!!!









(from Lee Marvin in "Paint Your Wagons")


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Never heard of coating with yellow mustard, what does that do?


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

bullred764 said:


> Never heard of coating with yellow mustard, what does that do?


gives a good base for the rub.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That's how I do my briskets. Coat with yellow mustard and rub. Cover with plastic wrap and let it sit in the fridge all night.
Looks good JBF!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

That there ar a well seasoned pit!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Is that a 16" oklahoma joe?


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> That there ar a well seasoned pit!


It is well "aged" yes. lol. It's about 8 years old. When i first got it, i wiped veg oil all over the inside and cranked some mesquite up and let the smoke get it started. Since then its been good. Also, i read somewhere about putting natural clay cat litter in the bottom to catch the drips. works great. never changed it, and never had to change a drip can.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thought I had a flashback on that drift aroma ... It was good >> 

You have not lost a touch.. looks great and bet it tasted better.

? is.. What have you been eating these past years ?? LOL


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Thought I had a flashback on that drift aroma ... It was good >>
> 
> You have not lost a touch.. looks great and bet it tasted better.
> 
> ? is.. What have you been eating these past years ?? LOL


Beer. :biggrin::cheers:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank 2cool for gettin g the big and little pit out of hiding..LOL They both work wonders.. Cheers


jboogerfinger said:


> Beer. :biggrin::cheers:


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

made me hungry for ribs.
thanks for post and pics


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

bassguitarman said:


> Is that a 16" oklahoma joe?


It's an OK Joe, not sure of the size though. Got it at Academy 8 years ago.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I just asked because it looks exactly like a xerox copy of my setup. I'm just now attempting to learn how to use it. Some successes, some also rans.........


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't always do the mustard thing but I like it. rub will stick to the meat fine without mustard. but it seems to keep the "crust" on the outside of the meat from getting so hard that you have to cut it off, cause I don't like to chew some of it it is so had.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

bassguitarman said:


> I just asked because it looks exactly like a xerox copy of my setup. I'm just now attempting to learn how to use it. Some successes, some also rans.........


Basically, when you want more fire/heat, open the intake; when you have a good fire going or hot coals, knock it almost shut to about 1" open. Pits are like a siphon, sucking air through. Restrict the the smokestack a little, and the overall flow will be more manageable. Once it gets going, it's like it's on autopilot. Thats when I'll start to shut the smoke stack to about half to slow the overall air flow, which will make the wood last a little longer. Then I just throw a "log" on every half hour or so when it needs it. Good time to close (leave about an inch open to allow some air in) the intake off a little cuz it will get out of control fast. Then open a little as needed. Repeat all day long. LOL. I buy the bags of split pecan or hickory from Academy. Perfect size for about 10 bucks.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks - I will try the closing the intake when I add wood. I may have been waiting too long after I add it and then my temperature runs way too hot. I use the academy bags too. I have a friend who will give me all the pecan I could use, but I'm getting too lazy to split it..........


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

bassguitarman said:


> Thanks - I will try the closing the intake when I add wood. I may have been waiting too long after I add it and then my temperature runs way too hot. I use the academy bags too. I have a friend who will give me all the pecan I could use, but I'm getting too lazy to split it..........


it's really an art, mixed with science. you just have to do it. the pit is a living breathing thing once it gets going. i'm doing a brisket tommorrow, wish me luck.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I bet the brisket will be great. I've always used an electric smoker, with good results. I picked up a used Oklahoma Joe smoker to try to learn to cook on an offset model. I found it's a whole different ballgame..........


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Pecan always gives me heartburn. I use a mesquite/oak mixture and don't have that problem any more.


----------

